# stitching near field and far field measurements



## orangeart (May 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

I can't seem to figure out how to stitch a near field and far field measurment together for a driver, anyone give me a heads up?

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

See the "merge" function in REW Help.

"All SPL" graph panel/Controls/trace arithmetic/Merge B to A.


----------

